# Utah Cracks Top 10...



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

...on a bye week!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=635&sid=12675549

Let's hope they can keep it rolling!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Kind of interesting Chaser, especially since they "get no love" from the sports world, so to speak! ;-)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The powers that be didn't have much choice to move them up with Texas and Stanford and Wisconsin taking a loss. Don't get me wrong, the Utes definitely didn't jump rank this week by their own merit. Its just a bonus to get a strong jump like this on a bye week. 

We'll ride this while we can! Chances are they'll be handed their first win a month from now.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaser said:


> The powers that be didn't have much choice to move them up with Texas and Stanford and Wisconsin taking a loss. Don't get me wrong, the Utes definitely didn't jump rank this week by their own merit. Its just a bonus to get a strong jump like this on a bye week.
> 
> We'll ride this while we can! Chances are they'll be handed their first win a month from now.


Wow! Just experienced Deja Vu! ;-)


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Who have they played?! Their SOS is now #137 according to Sagarin!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> The powers that be didn't have much choice to move them up with Texas and Stanford and Wisconsin taking a loss. Don't get me wrong, the Utes definitely didn't jump rank this week by their own merit. Its just a bonus to get a strong jump like this on a bye week.


Yet Arizona jumped all of those teams and the idle Utes during Arizona's bye week-kind of strange!

Props to the Utes!~


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

How does Boise state drop to 4 and Ohio state stay at #2? Boise thrashes a cupcake by almost 60-0 and ohio state barely escapes a win from a cupcake team in the 4th quarter. I smell B.S. I do agree that Oregon needed to move up and did you see AF got ranked 25?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> How does Boise state drop to 4 and Ohio state stay at #2? Boise thrashes a cupcake by almost 60-0 and ohio state barely escapes a win from a cupcake team in the 4th quarter. I smell B.S. I do agree that Oregon needed to move up and did you see AF got ranked 25?


Yeah... go AF. Thats cool to see them ranked now. LOL @ BYU. Washington beats USC, second straight year on a last minute field goal... are you kidding me? Oregon... wow, they are the goods. Kinda glad Stanford fell, but glad Michigan won. I know, I know... but I like em and would like to see them get back to beating the heck outta folks. How Utah moved up, I'm really not sure. With the teams still out there, I don't think they're top ten till they beat at least Air Force and Iowa State but hey, whatever. 8) Saw your Irish won Craig....


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

AIR FORCE!!! Booyah!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

TCU will put a ding in Utah's season. That train seems to be rollin'.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Coach Whit has the game with TCU circled. This year you will see TCU fall victim to the Utes.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

AF beats Utah...Utah beats TCU...TCU beats AF...3-way tie for 1st in the MWC :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> TCU will put a ding in Utah's season. That train seems to be rollin'.


I'd have to agree... its gonna be a hell of a game but either team could win and it wouldn't be a huge upset. I actually would expect TCU to beat the Utes this year but if Utah manages to scrape out a win, it'll be close, just like the last one they played here. I don't think Coach Whit has made the mistake (yet) of focusing on just one game to make or break the season. If he has, we'll see losses to both AF and ISU before TCU even gets here.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope game day comes to Utah again for that game assuming both teams are undefeated by then it would have to be the game of the week!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Interesting comments from the Utes Defensive Coordinator on 1280. They asked if the U snuck in some practices to prepare for AF while having a bye week and he said yes. I guess that shoots down the old theory of taking it one game at a time. Coach Whit is always claiming they never look ahead and only focus on the game at hand. Hope thy didn't practice for AF too much and overlook a pesky Iowa team.


----------

